# Minoan withdrawing from Adriatic routes



## nicholsong

This maybe of interest for anyone contemplating a ferry crossing from Italy-Greece.

http://www.ekathimerini.com/215165/...noan-drops-adriatic-routes-to-focus-on-greece

It could impinge on fares charged by the remaining operators.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the update Geoff.


Any idea when this is happening? A quick check on their website is still showing fares and timetables on that route (I've only done a quick check up to April so far)


I was wondering why they hadn't release their online brochure yet, the other 2 main operators (Anek & Superfast) have, but Minoan were usually the first to get theirs out.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

Sorry, the Kathimerini article is all that I know.

I knew you would be interested.

I get onto a website called 'Newsnow' and their Greek section lists various articles and links to the original news articles - b
but one has to be selective as some are DM shots of starlets, who happen to be in Greece, but some are serious articles.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr

Gossip picked up on a campsite here (Crete) is that all the LINES are now owned by the one company that is closing some of the "brands" and even some routes. Eg. the Gythio-Kissamore one. Can't confirm it but that's the gossip. 

Dick


----------



## peejay

Got to be bad news as Anek and Superfast are in a 'joint venture' on the long Italy route so that's pretty much a monopoly for them.

Having said that both the above have released their 2017 tarifs/brochures and prices don't appear to have risen too much (yet), roughly about €15 increase one way for 2 adults and a 6mtr van camping on deck excluding any special offers. They have both halved their fuel surcharges compared to 2016 as well. 

Pete  
__________________


----------



## Webby1

Hope it's OK to hijack the thread...........only a bit.
We will be crossing from Italy to Patras Greece in February.
Travelling from Sicily its almost the same distance to Bari or Brindisi.
Would be interested in any comments on preferred route.


----------



## peejay

Webby1 said:


> Hope it's OK to hijack the thread...........only a bit.
> We will be crossing from Italy to Patras Greece in February.
> Travelling from Sicily its almost the same distance to Bari or Brindisi.
> Would be interested in any comments on preferred route.


Sorry, can't help as we've never crossed on the short routes but there are a few on here who have, hopefully they will be along to help...

Pete


----------



## peejay

Confused.com - Minoan have just released their online brochure for 2017 including a revised Adriatic route from Venice.



http://www.minoan.gr/sites/default/files/uploads/brochures/2017/entypo2017uk5thV.pdf

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Confused.com - Minoan have just released their online brochure for 2017 including a revised Adriatic route from Venice.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.minoan.gr/sites/default/files/uploads/brochures/2017/entypo2017uk5thV.pdf
> 
> Pete


Pete

It is confusing, as the brochure shows the ships in Minoan livery, but on the Venice/Ancona/Brindisi - Patras routes it states 'Operated by Grimaldi' their now owners, so maybe it is just a change of name not a total withdrawal. Maybe they did not have time to re-paint the ships before the brochure went to press, or they are still going to use the Minoan name, but the contract for carriage will be lagally with Grimaldi.

You said revised route - did the Venice service not call at Ancona before?

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr

Just to say that the Minoan line are now offering "camping on board" on their Patra Venice route all year now. You can't stay in your camper from Oct to April. But now during those months they throw in a cabin for 2 and 30% off all meals. Discovered that as I booked last week for next month.

Dick


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> You said revised route - did the Venice service not call at Ancona before?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff,

Last year it was routed from Trieste to Ancona. This year its Venice to Ancona.



Glandwr said:


> Just to say that the Minoan line are now offering "camping on board" on their Patra Venice route all year now. You can't stay in your camper from Oct to April. But now during those months they throw in a cabin for 2 and 30% off all meals. Discovered that as I booked last week for next month.
> 
> Dick


They have always offered that Dick, its actually called 'Camping all inclusive' which is a bit misleading as you don't actually 'camp' in your van like you do with Anek and Superfast. We've used that option a few times with Minoan from Ancona and Venice, they also did it from Trieste.

Might just be a 'rumour' but someone told me a while back that they omitted to build the latest 'Cruise Europa' and 'Cruise Olympia' ships on the Adriatic route with enough open deck to allow camping on board hence the birth of the 'Camping all inclusive' option.

They used to offer 'Camping on board' on the previous ships on those routes, Our first camping on board experience was in 2001 with Minoan on the old rust bucket 'Erotokritos' out of Venice. It broke down at Corfu about 3am and we all had to transfer to another ship to get to Patras.

I'll bet Don has some tales to tell if he sees this. :smile:

Pete


----------



## Don Madge

Webby1 said:


> Hope it's OK to hijack the thread...........only a bit.
> We will be crossing from Italy to Patras Greece in February.
> Travelling from Sicily its almost the same distance to Bari or Brindisi.
> Would be interested in any comments on preferred route.


I've used both routes over the years and I would suggest Bari. There's a daily service 
see http://www.ferries.gr/SFF/timetables.htm 
There is/was plenty of parking at Bari port but it's a few years since I used the crossing.

I've also used Ventouris ferries http://ventourisferries.com/en/ but I would not recommend them.

Safe travelling.

Don

PS just a word of warning schedules are sometimes cancelled for maintenance/bad weather during the winter months so leave yourselves plenty of time if you have connecting ferries to the Greek islands or elsewhere.


----------



## Don Madge

For those who are wondering what the camping on board looks like this was taken on one of the Blue Star boat sailing from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa in winter 2003/4?

The van behind our timberland was Margaret & Barry Williamson aka Magbaz.

It was a day sailing and we had the boat to ourselves.


----------



## Webby1

OMG the world of motorhoming in one small space............................now Don I don't ever want you to regret coming out of retirement...................with constant questions etc etc .............BUT.............................we'll probably try Bari without any reasons not to...................but I wonder are you able to access your van during the crossing.

I think it is a 16 hr crossing and although our rabbit will just sleep we would like to visit and refresh food etc..............no need for a passport so we will not mention him.

Don replies ............. "a rabbit .....has the world of motorhoming gone mad since I've been away"


----------



## Don Madge

Webby1 said:


> OMG the world of motorhoming in one small space............................now Don I don't ever want you to regret coming out of retirement...................with constant questions etc etc .............BUT.............................we'll probably try Bari without any reasons not to...................but I wonder are you able to access your van during the crossing.
> 
> I think it is a 16 hr crossing and although our rabbit will just sleep we would like to visit and refresh food etc..............no need for a passport so we will not mention him.
> 
> Don replies ............. "a rabbit .....has the world of motorhoming gone mad since I've been away"


 Usually the vehicle decks are locked after sailing but these are Greek ferries where anything can happen and usually does.

If you ask nicely they might let you visit your pet on humanitarian grounds I'm not sure if I've got that right.

Over the years I've seen all sorts of pets in motorhomes, I once saw a parrot but yours is the first rabbit.

To go off topic somewhat when I lived in Singapore in the 60's my Chinese neighbour would take his pig for a walk every evening.


----------



## nicholsong

Don Madge said:


> Usually the vehicle decks are locked after sailing but these are Greek ferries where anything can happen and usually does.
> 
> Don
> 
> I assume you are only applying that comment to ferries without camping on board - I cannot imagine they would lock out people who are sleeping in their MHs, in case of an emergency and having to access muster stations.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Don Madge

nicholsong said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the vehicle decks are locked after sailing but these are Greek ferries where anything can happen and usually does.
> 
> Don
> 
> I assume you are only applying that comment to ferries without camping on board - I cannot imagine they would lock out people who are sleeping in their MHs, in case of an emergency and having to access muster stations.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I should have made it plainer.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Madge

Don Madge said:


> Usually the vehicle decks are locked after sailing but these are Greek ferries where anything can happen and usually does.
> 
> If you ask nicely they might let you visit your pet on humanitarian grounds I'm not sure if I've got that right.
> 
> Over the years I've seen all sorts of pets in motorhomes, I once saw a parrot but yours is the first rabbit.
> 
> To go off topic somewhat when I lived in Singapore in the 60's my Chinese neighbour would take his pig for a walk every evening.


The ferry calls at Igoumenitsa so you will be able to access the car deck then if it had been locked on leaving Bari.

Don


----------



## nicholsong

Don Madge said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course, I should have made it plainer.
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I knew but thought it could have confused others.
> 
> G
Click to expand...


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> It is confusing, as the brochure shows the ships in Minoan livery, but on the Venice/Ancona/Brindisi - Patras routes it states 'Operated by Grimaldi' their now owners, so maybe it is just a change of name not a total withdrawal. Maybe they did not have time to re-paint the ships before the brochure went to press, or they are still going to use the Minoan name, but the contract for carriage will be lagally with Grimaldi.
> 
> Geoff


You weren't far off Geoff,

Ships will now be operated under the 'Grimaldi Minoan Line' name. Same ships, same company as Grimaldi appear to own Minoan anyway. Seems like a lot of fuss about nothing, just slap a bit of paint with 'Grimaldi' in front of 'Minoan Lines' on both ships, job done. :smile:

http://www.grimaldi.napoli.it/en/re...imaldi_e_antonis_maniadakis_minoan_lines.html

Pete


----------



## peejay

Spot the difference  .....


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

Apart from adding Grimaldi, they had to shift the Minoan Lines a few metres for'ard And the Stewardess uniform has changed :laugh:

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Could be why Superfast didn't take over Geoff.


They probably couldn't afford all that extra red Dulux. >


Pete


----------

